# What's it for?



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

Hello fellow Eura owners.

Well, we had an absolutely fantastic week away up in Scotland. We wild camped most of the nights and will give feedback to the various places where we gleaned the info from, as some were great, but others were full of litter and worse  

I know it was only a week away, but we can't fault the new 'van at all. It is perfect for us in every way.

Just one question. Neatly slotted away against the wall in the dinette area is a board with 2 aluminium brackets and a "finger" hole at the other end. Can't for the life of me work out what it is used for. We have the extra end that goes into the table and the bits that fill in and make the lounge an L.

Can anyone help?

Pete


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete

Our 810 has one, we've asked many but still don't know what it does.

John.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I think you may find it is a cover over the escape tunnel :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sorry, couldn't resist  

Keith


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

any chance of a photo as am not quite sure what you mean....i can also look at ours and see if we have one


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Board With Hole*

Hello

It is for extending the lounge bed into a larger double!

Trev


----------

